# Guide



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

What gives with the hopper guide? I only have about 2 1/2 days of future guide available. I thought we had about 2 weeks. Any ideas?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Should be 9 days, if the guide does not try to download by going to then end of the guide, you can do a check switch or a hard reset (unplug for 10 seconds) to force a guide download.


At least this is how you can force the older receivers to do it. Please correct me if different with the Hopper.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think it is 10 with the Hopper. Could a low signal be the cause of it not receiving all the guide?
I wonder what my signal should be. On tuner one Sat 72 transponder 4 my signal is 45 for Lansing, Mi. I was installed a couple weeks back and we have had some high winds and I can't remember what it used to be.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is supposed to be a 9-day guide... Signal issues would only affect this IF it was a dropped signal, not necessarily just a low one. I don't remember what sat/transponder carries the 9-day EPG data stream.

The Hopper may have the same bug that 922 and 722 users have been dealing with for a while now... which is that every once in a while, and sometimes for a few days, the EPG only shows 1-2 days for some reason.

My 922 does this every once in a while, and no word yet for sure as to why this happens.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I got the 2.09 software last night and now have about 10 days of guide. I chatted with dish after original post. They had me jump through the steps of unplugging everything and rep lugging all in. They are sending me another Hopper. Should be here Wed. Since this may be a bug as other poster suggested should I go through all the trouble of swapping out (doesn't look simple) and ay be a repaired unit from someone else or just send it back?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check you signal level according the table, be sure it's stable and has same level at midnight, when your h2k rebooting.
V:11 Date:050512 Time:090205 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|Tp|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
36861|EPG|110|21|EPG||||WA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36861|EPG|129|21|EPG||||WA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36861|EPG|121|21|EPG||||WA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36861|EPG|118.7|7|EPG||||WA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36861|EPG| 72.7|21|EPG||||EA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36861|EPG|119|19|EPG||||WA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36861|EPG|61.5|29|EPG||||EA|TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services|
36862|EEPG| 72.7|21|EPG||||EA|EEPG SERVICE (7-8-9 days)|
36862|EEPG|119|18|EPG||||WA|EEPG SERVICE (7-8-9 days)|
Total:9


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bigdog9586 said:


> What gives with the hopper guide? I only have about 2 1/2 days of future guide available. I thought we had about 2 weeks. Any ideas?


I noticed on my Hopper last night that I only have two days or so worth of guide ... but if I look at the scheduled timers I can see the usual 9 days in advance. The data is obviously there ---- I believe it is a bug in the guide display. (I have S209 as of 4/27/12.)


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

One of my Hoppers did this once. It refilled overnight.

BTW my guide may be going bad. Last night's SNL listing had Darryl Hammond and Will Forte listed as performers.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

There sending me a new Hopper, but I'm leaning on just sending it back as it seems to me to be a software bug since other DVRs seem to also have the problem. I don't think the Hopper is plug and play and may be a real pain to setup with my 3 joeys and the wifi and who knows what else.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you check your SS on 72.7 TP 21?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Did you check your SS on 72.7 TP 21?


That's much harder request then make a call


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

oldengineer said:


> One of my Hoppers did this once. It refilled overnight.
> 
> BTW my guide may be going bad. Last night's SNL listing had Darryl Hammond and Will Forte listed as performers.


A friend of mine with Direct TV called and said according to his guide Mick Jagger was going MC on SNL...not... Eli Manning....:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> 3HaloODST said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check your SS on 72.7 TP 21?
> ...


Sorry ... can't check signal levels during recording of PTA.

But it must be fine if I have 9 days worth of guide info reflected on the "Daily Schedule" screen ... Last night when I saw the problem on my receiver (approx 2 day guide) I was able to look at the daily schedule for the full 9 days.

The data was there ... just not displaying correctly. And for some reason it is displaying tonight. An odd problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That was a nod to bigdog9586 ...


----------

